# WTK Metal Disk Entrances



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you just have a relatively few disks to install, the wing nut is probably the best option. But if you have a lot of disks (hundreds, maybe?), and wanted to do it cheaper, just use a regular nut instead of the wingnut. Add a "one piece" handheld nutdriver of the appropriate size to your toolkit to handle adjustments.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I drilled them out to fit a beefier carriage bolt and wing nut, maybe 1/4". I prefer the entrance hole level with the bottom of the box but.....the side of the disk with the entrance hole is the lightest side of the disk, if your wing nut loosens the disk will rotate closed over the entrance, heavy side down. You either have to make 100% sure that the nut is tight when you have bees in the box, or make the entrance at the top of the disk. When I drop off the bait box after the catch, in the evening, the bees swarm out stinging after the move. So you have to glove/suit up to make sure the nut is tight after opening the disk.
I learned this the hard way, smothered a huge swarm, the disk swung shut.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Do you have a reason for wanting the entrance level with the bottom of the box?

I"m thinking a cut or star lock washer might be a good investment but I'll wait to see if I run into that first.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Where did you find the best disks.? Link please.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

I use a metal roofing screw into them from the outside. the little rubber washer on them holds the disk tight but you can still turn it with a little umph


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Where did you find the best disks.? Link please.


The info is here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...discs-likely-to-be-used-on-swarm-traps./page2


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

beyondthesidewalks said:


> Do you have a reason for wanting the entrance level with the bottom of the box?


Drain if water gets in, bees hopefully keep it cleaner.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I just drill a weap hole in the bottom. It's not unusual for us to get humidity close to 100% and condensation can be a pain.


----------

